# looking for diy string strechers



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Do a search for user Automan26.
He has a great one he calls El-Cheapo-Deluxe.


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

do a search for me targetshooter2 
ive built a boat load of them .


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

TargetShooter2 said:


> do a search for me targetshooter2
> ive built a boat load of them .


Great work. Those look awesome. From the basic to the deluxe!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Here's my home grown set up. Speed wrench on one end and a rachet on the other.


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

here is something a fellow sent to me for making a crossbow string stretcher very easy to make larger to do other strings .also a pic of what i make and sell


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

*Stretcher*

Here is mind I have been making. Hope this helps


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Bownut400 said:


> Here is mind I have been making. Hope this helps


Hello Bownut400,
Very nice looking setup. Can you please explain what material you used and the process of how to make the hand cranking stretcher portion of your jig?
Thank you,
Raymond


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

here is mine, sorry for the insane amount of pictures (they are all ones I've uploaded before). the spring is in the jack insert I use a harbor freight jack to adjust the tension and the insert slides in and out and the the pressure is moderated by the spring.


----------



## twistedfreak (Sep 9, 2007)

Bow bender how do you adj tension with yours


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

twistedfreak said:


> Bow bender how do you adj tension with yours


The insert with the 2 rotating posts slips into a harbor freight Jack (The Jack doubles as my bow press too) 
When you you turn the crank the pin that goes through the jack also goes through the slotted hole. As you turn the crank on the jack the ping moves in the slotted hole compressing the spring. I marked on the insert where 300# is so now I just crank the jack until it hits 300 lbs. If I can I'll do a short video that will show how it works a little better.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Bownut400 said:


> Here is mind I have been making. Hope this helps


================

Hello and very nice.
I would also like to know the material you used. For your string stretcher.
.

Like the poundage spring you used and length.Maybe a part number. 

The size ACME rod used and length..Thanks [ Later


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

b0w_bender said:


> If I can I'll do a short video that will show how it works a little better.


Interested also


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

*String stretcher*



Unk Bond said:


> ================
> 
> Hello and very nice.
> I would also like to know the material you used. For your string stretcher.
> ...



I have changed a few things since I made this jig. I will try to answer most of your questions. I quit using acme thread because the thrust bearing would slip into the valleys of the threads and wear out too soon. I use a 9 inch B-16 threaded rod 3/4"x10 tpi I mill a groove for a anti twist pin in the top of the head. I use a blue medium spring I get from Fastenal 1-1/2" od and .75 ID 2"long. I cant remember the part number, It will stretch to 350 lbs or at least how I have it set up. It will probably be good for around 425lbs before it bottoms out. The head unit is a 1.75" diameter solid rod I bore a .75 hole for the tension rod. The rod is cut to 2" and I mill a 3/8 groove length wise to fit the 3/8 steel stock upright. The spring cage in the fun one to find McMaster Carr has them 1.5 x 2". For most of the jig it is all steel 3/8 cold rolled. I will post some pic of my new versions if you have any questions let me know. I do want to stress how stiff you need to make your uni strut base. If you stretch at 350lbs 7" above the strut the leverage will flex the strut and your string will migrate up the pins until it pops off the pin and shoots the tension rod across the room. I added and safety for that and threaded ring to catch it when people don't listen. Hope this helps a few get started on their own if not I do sell a few of these.
Enjoy


----------



## gbow (Nov 27, 2009)

Just got done building these. I have $230 invested per set of 3. Work great and they cylinders are 2.5 inches so you can run less psi.


----------



## bowfreak1970 (Mar 31, 2011)

String stretchers look great I might just have to make one of my own.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

i made mine like the red and green ones posted by drilling out 3/4" rod couplings for the rod to slide through and welding them to the vertical pieces of the frame,also drilled and taped the couplings for set screws to bind the rod down when needed. i use a valve spring off of a automobile engine,works real good.hope this helps in some way.


----------



## MHoward (Aug 18, 2008)

I have a new Baker made stretcher.....and its the BOMB. It is one of the nicest tools in my shop!....just my 2 cents.


----------

